# A tribute to Tammy



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

_*A tribute to Tammy*_
For many years I have marveled at Tammy's outstanding skills on the grill. It wasn't until recently that I realized how multi-talented this young lady really is. Not only is she an expert with a gaff, but also with a camera.
Come along as she takes us on an epic journey deep into the very heart of the Florida Middle Grounds.

Good friends enjoying each others company is all part of why we do what we do:

The Florida Fisherman ll has mastered the art of trolling:

Tuesday night... Let the fights begin:








"For many years I have marveled at Tammy's outstanding skills on the grill"



_*Wednesday morning*_


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

[/URL]

















Late Wednesday evening:



outstanding skills on the grill.



After a long, restful, night it's:



It wasn't until recently that I realized how multi-talented this young lady really is.

Catch the shot by Tammy epic on the water trip video:


----------

